# Creative Resume 4 tisch (1 Viewer)



## Mariano

What happens if, instead of submmiting a 1-page creative resumÃ©, I subtmit a 2-page creative resumÃ© ???

is it that bad?


----------



## funkylikemonkey

I was in for a surprise when I found out about the 5-10 page paper.


----------



## Mariano

ah?


----------



## Mariano

> Originally posted by David Siudzinski:
> I went to NYU and asked Susan Carnival (the woman who reads the creative portfolios) if 2 pages was ok. She said yes, so I guess it's ok.



great, thank you very much


----------



## Fellini77

i need to know how americans write resumes.
Can anyone help me out? Thanks!


----------



## duders

> Originally posted by Fellini77:
> i need to know how americans write resumes.
> Can anyone help me out? Thanks!



Do a google search for "resumes".


----------



## Fellini77

I did my resume  based  on this one:
http://www.alec.co.uk/resume_writing/resume_template_graduate.htm

what do u guys think?

Cheers!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

I just kind of free-styled my film resume. I have no idea if there is a format for film specific resumes, so I invented my own. You can see it here


----------



## Fellini77

nice one TD.
I like american resumes.They are simple and direct.
cheers


----------



## KtoI

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> I just kind of free-styled my film resume. I have no idea if there is a format for film specific resumes, so I invented my own. You can see it here



Perry, I just looked at your 1st film site, you subliminally included propoghandi: vote kerry 20004...too bad it didn't work.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Woah. You're thorough.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

okay.  What's the deal with this "creative" resume?  I only saw on the Tisch website that they ask for a resume.  

But from my previous applications, sometimes they say one thing on one part of the site, then are more specific on another part of th site.  

So I'm wondering- Is this a regular work/experience type of resume.  Or is this a creative resume?  And what exactly is a creative resume anyway... wouldn't this be very similar to the creative portfolio list that's already required. 

Need some clarification on this please.  Thanks.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT

The creative resume is the same portfolio list that they ask for at NYU. Tisch Film/TV asks for a resume in addition to any brag sheet you may send to the office of undergraduate admission. On this creative resume, you can submit any film related employment, any and/or all creative works achieved, basically anything and everything you've done related to film. This can be in any resume format you choose.

Tyler


----------



## Kurt Wagner

so basically the only difference between the portfolio list and the creative resume is that the resume is more in depth and can include any creative activity?


----------



## Palm Tree Armada

thats the impression i've gotten, kurt.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

the 1 page creative resume is for undergrad admission.  I thought you all were talking about graduate admission.

For graduate, what are those requirements?  They just mention a resume... and nothign else.  A professional resume or creative resume?


----------



## DrMagnificent

It doesn't all have to be film related, does it? It just says creative works accomplished. Does anyone know exactly what they're looking for with this? Like awards or something? I'm afraid mine's going to look pretty pathetic.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

the undergraduate requirements are spelled out clearly.  It says creative resume.  

The graduate requirements for the resume aren't.  What's everyone worried about?  Just follow those instructions.


----------



## ck

im a junior in high school and i just started getting involved in film so i done have anything to put on a resume. i do have certificates for art festivals for my drawings would this count?


----------

